# www.bestaquariumregulator.com



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks Good, Rex. You gunna hook up a shopping cart?


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Apr 3, 2007)

Can you add the link to your sig ? That would be great.

James


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Naja002 said:


> Looks Good, Rex. You gunna hook up a shopping cart?


I'm going to try.

I will not add the link to my Sig.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've done it in the past. If You have no experience--then it can be *Very* confusing to sort out. But once You get the idea of what's going on---its a breeze! roud:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have no experience.


----------



## Darth Sensei (Apr 24, 2007)

What are you using to build your website?


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Apr 3, 2007)

Just curious. Why not add the link to your sig ? Would make it easier for everyone looking no ? Is there a forum rule against linking to a sales page ?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Dreamweaver is the torture tool of choice when working on the site.


----------

